# Can't boot after upgrade from 8.1-RELEASE to 8.2-RELEASE



## jtl (Sep 16, 2011)

I recently upgraded from 8.1-RELEASE to 8.2-RELEASE (i386) and after completing the upgrade, including updating my ports, everything seemed fine for about a day until the machine crashed.  It now page faults whenever I try to boot into 8.2, but I can boot into the 8.1 kernel without a problem.  When booting into 8.2 there're a number of warnings before it page faults.  (8.1 always issues a few geometry warnings, but doesn't crash.)  I haven't found any way to capture the console output, but here is some of what I've been able to copy down:

This info is only reported once, and I think it's also what 8.1 reports.  There's also a line or two about cylinders and heads not matching, that I didn't catch.

```
GEOM: ad4: partition 3 does not start on a track boundary
GEOM: ad4: partition 3 does not end on a track boundary
```

I've only seen this message when trying to boot into 8.2, and it is repeated many times.  The page fault usually occurs soon after these appear.

```
ATAPI_IDENTIFY requeued due to channel reset LBA=0
```

When the 8.2 boot process page faults, this is the output I can see on the console:

```
processor eflags       = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process        = 0 (thread taskq)
trap number            = 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc08e0d07 at kdb_backtrace+0x47
#1 0xc08b1dc7 at panic+0x117
#2 0xc0be4b43 at trap_fatal+0x323
#3 0xc0be4dc0 at trap_pfault+0x270
#4 0xc0be5305 at trap+0x465
#5 0xc0bcbebc at calltrap+0x6
#6 0xc08d7cdc at device_get_name+0x1c
#7 0xc08d8157 at device_print_prettyname+0x17
#8 0xc08d9df2 at device_printf+0x12
#9 0xc056b31c at ata_reinit+0x3cc
#10 0xc056b8e1 at ata_conn_event+0x11
#11 0xc08eb97a at taskqueue_run_locked+0x3ca
#12 0xc08ebb0c at taskqueue_thread_loop+0xbc
#13 0xc0886d51 at fork_exit+0x91
#14 0xc0bcbf34 at fork_trampoline+0x8
Uptime: 14s
Cannot dump:  Device not defined or unavailable
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```

This a multiboot machine (Dell Optiplex GX750), with Vista on partition 2, XP on partition 3, and FreeBSD on partition 4.  There's also a 1TB drive with Ubuntu, using grub to manage the multibooting.

After making sure I had a good backup, I tried to reinstall FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE on partition 4 from DVD, but I still get the same geometry warnings, and the same page fault.  Thanks for any help.

- Jon


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 17, 2011)

From the output, disk controller code difference from 8.1 to 8.2.  Since you've already got a backup, try an 8-STABLE snapshot or even 9.0-BETA2.


----------

